
JQuery WormHole - redemade
http://opensource.rotify.com/wormhole/
======
JoshTriplett
Interesting, but when I saw the two regions I immediately wanted to drag an
object from one region directly to the other, rather than out the bottom of
one into the top of the other. The wormhole seems interesting for cases
similar to the stated use case (scheduling across day boundaries), but for the
common case of moving items between different regions, some mechanism for
dragging directly between the two regions would make the interaction more
smooth.

------
Zakharov
When I drag the red rectangle around in the left container, bits of it
sometimes get "stuck" in the right container. I'm doing this in Chrome
11.0.696.71 on Ubuntu 10.04, if that helps.

~~~
fredoliveira
Also, there's a bug in which the order of objects (z-index) on the left
container doesn't exactly match the order on the right.

Example: <http://www.cl.ly/2B062I2t2k210i0W1m0f>

Sonic is over Einstein on the left, but under on the right.

------
benatkin
I'm mildly annoyed when I see parts of a portmanteau capitalized. It's
_wormhole_ , not _worm hole_ , so the CamelCase would be _Wormhole_ , not
_WormHole_.

A really neat idea, though!

~~~
nplusone
Also, the title of this post should read "jQuery," not "JQuery."

~~~
lux
Except the first letter of a post on HN is automatically capitalized for you.

------
redemade
I have no idea how I would use this but it is so cool

------
r00fus
Cool. Would be nice to be able to specify the edges that "connect" between the
two containers... would definitely be useful in either education apps or a
more visual way to do multi selection+order lists (aka List Builder).

------
marcc
Looks cool, but it doesn't work at all on an iPad. Just something to keep in
mind if you use this as an integral part of your UI.

------
chmike
Sad that I can't make it work with my iPad.

~~~
chopsueyar
It works perfectly on my 'Galaxy'.

------
lrenn
> (c) Copyright John M. Hope 2011. Released under the Don't be a Dick (DD)
> license.

------
chopsueyar
That is cool.

